# Quick question on 12 v conversion



## 534ord (Oct 6, 2020)

I got some of my answers on another thread but I need some feedback, it’s a Ford naa 53 model, guy I bought it from converted it then unhooked the alternator because it kept burning up the solinoid

he replaced it with one of a boat, my theory is that he must have put a 6 v solinoid on when he converted or didn’t change it at all.

so I’m replacing the boat one , connections were crappy n loose anyway,

question1
Good brand of 12 v for Ford tractor naa, tgat won’t break the bank? For single wire slter

Question 2

the gages n proof meter weren’t hooked up when I got it, do I need anything special part wise to fix them back ?

Far as diagraming I’m going to use one I found on here plus how to from the web, basically one wire from alternator runs to correct battery post, starter cable from to solinoid, battery to solinoid, switch to proper pole on solinoid









it’s just a tough sketch not to scare or with labeled poles on the solinoid but it’s what I’m seeing in my mind from stuff I read 

ok boys let her rip tiqs n critiques welcome n needed


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Measure your battery storage space on the tractor, and get a battery that will fit. Make sure the battery terminals are positioned correctly for ease of cable connection.

The proof meter is cable driven, maybe a broken cable of maybe the tach is froze up. Or both. Make sure the tach is free to turn before replacing the cable.

The illumination lights (if applicable) for the gauges are 6V. You will need a resistor in series to provide 6V or install 12V bulbs. The oil pressure gauge is a direct tube-fed pressure gauge. Here's a few U-tube videos:


----------



## 534ord (Oct 6, 2020)

sixbales said:


> Measure your battery storage space on the tractor, and get a battery that will fit. Make sure the battery terminals are positioned correctly for ease of cable connection.
> 
> The proof meter is cable driven, maybe a broken cable of maybe the tach is froze up. Or both. Make sure the tach is free to turn before replacing the cable.
> 
> The illumination lights (if applicable) for the gauges are 6V. You will need a resistor in series to provide 6V or install 12V bulbs. The oil pressure gauge is a direct tube-fed pressure gauge. Here's a few U-tube videos:


cable for the proof meter is missing so that explains why it doesn’t work, I might leave it alone and just fix voltage meter the oil pressure gauge is hooked up like you described solid metal tube/wire to the old pump I dunno if I’ll attempt to replace that one but I might


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

You will need a diode usually to stop the engine from continuing to run when switched off, especially with a 3 wire alternator.


----------

